# Network User Account vs. OD, LDAP



## Agent1 (Sep 1, 2010)

OS X 10.6.4

At the login screen I can click through choices above "NAME" and see the time, my IP address, Build Number and that the "Network User Account Available".

What? Who is the network user? I didn't create one that I'm aware of. How do I figure out who is the network user? 

Active Directory plugin loads lazily according to the logs.
LDAP3 is disabled in Directory Utility.

/BSD/Local has no user or group records so that's normal, but under services there's a list of 60-100 services such as "backroom.net", "anynetgateway", "filenet.rpc", "galaxyserver" - is that stuff legit?

/Default/Local has groups and users but nothing stands out besides the two accounts I created on the machine. 

I've RTFM three times or more and am stumped.

Thank you for your time considering this issue.


----------



## ForestMars (Sep 9, 2010)

"Network User Account Available" sounds like a Windows, not an OS X message. 

Where are you seeing this?

- Forest Mars


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 9, 2010)

Agent1 says that's on the login window. Click on the information area underneath the OS X.
You'll see it cycle through serial number, computer name, OS X build number, and some others, depending on the configuration of the system.


----------

